# So is there an avatar bet



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2016)

or not between Bama and Clempson?

I see a lot of mouth runnin and chest pounding, but a lot of back peddling and side stepping when the bet gets talked about.

Is it straight up or this 23 point spread I keep hearing about?

Lets just keep it simple, your either for Bama or Clemson straight up. I know the majority here will take Bama, as most are sec fans, as well as they think Bama is just better. Since they are the heavy favorite, more talented team, and has the *best coach in America, the bet is, if Bama wins, everyone taking Clemson, will have a bama avatar thru midnight on National signing day, but, if Bama loses, those that picked Bama will have an avatar that says something negative about the SEC as far as football goes. That seems only logical since in the sec, its not about your actual teams accomplishment, its about what team you can coattail on and then scream, SEC SEC SEC!!! 

Just like UGA/Penn st game, I will take the underdog for good sportsmanship. Clemson it is!!!!!

Who's in?



*Claim made in this OP are not necessarily the beliefs of madsnooker


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

i will go with bama straight up.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i will go with bama straight up.



Thats a shocker!!!

5 people already looked at this thread and only 1 reply so far. Apparently, we've got some thin skinned, limp wristed wack jobs around here?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats a shocker!!!
> 
> 5 people already looked at this thread and only 1 reply so far. Apparently, we've got some thin skinned, limp wristed wack jobs around here?



I don't have a dog in the fight and I really don't care who wins, since FSU tends to recruit against both teams.

My dream final was OK and MSU, since neither recruit against FSU that often.

It's all about what is best for my team, and I don't care about the ACC outside of FSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

I'll take Clemson and the 23! So will Spot!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

> *Claim made in this OP are not necessarily the beliefs of madsnooker


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

If I pick BAMA this would be a win win for me. So if I go with bama and they loose, I get to wear a sec negative avy. And if they win I get my buckeye avy back. That's a no brainer. Put me down for bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight and I really don't care who wins, since FSU tends to recruit against both teams.
> 
> My dream final was OK and MSU, since neither recruit against FSU that often.
> 
> It's all about what is best for my team, and I don't care about the ACC outside of FSU.


why flap your gums and go off on a fsu tirade if you are not interested. No one here gives a rats about fsu pathetic and underwhelming season.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> If I pick BAMA this would be a win win for me. So if I go with bama and they loose, I get to wear a sec negative avy. And if they win I get my buckeye avy back. That's a no brainer. Put me down for bama



Shucks, I should have went with Bama!!! I didn't think of that. Well, if Bama wins I will trade the dog for an elephant.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight and I really don't care who wins, since FSU tends to recruit against both teams.
> 
> My dream final was OK and MSU, since neither recruit against FSU that often.
> 
> It's all about what is best for my team, and I don't care about the ACC outside of FSU.



C'mon Ranger, you think I care who wins? Its all in fun, man up and pick a team. 

By the way, if you do man up, can I kindly ask you do it with out mentioning anything about FSU?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

roll tide snook


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2016)

Clempscum by a fg


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> If I pick BAMA this would be a win win for me. So if I go with bama and they loose, I get to wear a sec negative avy. And if they win I get my buckeye avy back. That's a no brainer. Put me down for bama



Smartest man in the room.



Clemson wins but I'm picking Bama for this one.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 5, 2016)

C'mon Snooker, your using a game where your conference is M-I-A to show your anti SEC bias. Why the different avatar rules?. Why not straight up and the same for both?. 
Post up the two avatars in advance.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> or not between Bama and Clempson?



Yes there is. Haven't you heard? 6 is betting against himself and hoping he can get some takers. So far it's a no go on the takers but I have high hopes yota2x4 will take him on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Clempscum by a fg



good. so you are going with clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes there is. Haven't you heard? 6 is betting against himself and hoping he can get some takers. So far it's a no go on the takers but I have high hopes yota2x4 will take him on.



we will sign you up too Bama Hater


sign him up snook


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So far it's a no go on the takers but I have high hopes yota2x4 will take him on.



Speak of the devil.. Where is Renee at??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 6, 2016)

bullgator said:


> C'mon Snooker, your using a game where your conference is M-I-A to show your anti SEC bias. Why the different avatar rules?. Why not straight up and the same for both?.
> Post up the two avatars in advance.



Yeah, can't you even set up an avatar bet without hating on the conference that beat out your underwhelming B1G?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2016)

I find Snookers avatar HIGHLY offensive and I'm tellin..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I find Snookers avatar HIGHLY offensive and I'm tellin..



do you want to be signed up for bama or clemson quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's the deal, Clemson will keep it close the first half, mebbe even winning, Bammer will keep pounding and wear them down the 2nd half with a definite W.



That's what they do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2016)

^^^^ Flop


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 6, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Clempscum by a fg



So you just picked Clemson...

Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Marlin_444 said:


> So you just picked Clemson...
> 
> Roll Tide!



And you are giving up 23 points!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's the deal, Clemson will keep it close the first half, mebbe even winning, Bammer will keep pounding and wear them down the 2nd half with a definite W.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they do.




It's either going to be Bama in a rout or Clemson in a close one. IF Clemson can establish any kind of run game, they'll beat Bammer. If Bama forces them to become one dimensional, Bama in a rout. 




One thing for sure, you won't run it down Bama's throat.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 6, 2016)

bullgator said:


> C'mon Snooker, your using a game where your conference is M-I-A to show your anti SEC bias. Why the different avatar rules?. Why not straight up and the same for both?.
> Post up the two avatars in advance.




Enough with the small talk!!! You pickin Bama or Clempson?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah, can't you even set up an avatar bet without hating on the conference that beat out your underwhelming B1G?



You gonna man up or not?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You gonna man up or not?



Gotta be an adult to man up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You gonna man up or not?





Matthew6 said:


> Gotta be an adult to man up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where is Renee at??


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Enough with the small talk!!! You pickin Bama or Clempson?



Ah ha!.......busted 

I'll be a good SEC homer and take Bama without the big 10 attempt at dividing the SEC with the negativity clause. Unless you want to do an "SEC owns tOSU" avatar if Bama wins ???


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Ah ha!.......busted
> 
> I'll be a good SEC homer and take Bama without the big 10 attempt at dividing the SEC with the negativity clause. Unless you want to do an "SEC owns tOSU" avatar if Bama wins ???



Based on the lack of those willing to join the bet, I will agree with your demands. If Clemson wins, a Bama sucks avy will suffice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2016)

How long is the avatar bet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

until signing day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> until signing day?



Okay, so basically a month. I think signing day is in the 1st week of February this year.
I'm in for the Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> until signing day?



Did you bump your head??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did you bump your head??



nope. gonna be nice seeing you and spotandstalkthug sport a bama avatar for a month.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. gonna be nice seeing you and spotandstalkthug sport a bama avatar for a month.



So we get the 23 point spread?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So we get the 23 point spread?



stop it right now It is a straight up bet just like madsnooker and nickel back said; and until signing day.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> stop it right now It is a straight up bet just like madsnooker and nickel back said; and until signing day.



...................when did.......never mind


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm man enough for it... 

I'll take Bama and however many points Vegas is giving at kickoff. 

Good enough for you?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. gonna be nice seeing you and spotandstalkthug sport a bama avatar for a month.



Won't be any Bama avatars for me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Won't be any Bama avatars for me.



I'm pulling for Bama up until the last second of the clock in that game. Then bye bye Kirby and you'll get a daily Bama sucks from me!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm pulling for Bama up until the last second of the clock in that game. Then bye bye Kirby and you'll get a daily Bama sucks from me!



nope. you will be wearing a bama avatar just like spotandstalk and nickel back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. you will be wearing a bama avatar just like spotandstalk and nickel back



I picked Bama.



Check out post 14 with yo "elite" self.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I picked Bama.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out post 14 with yo "elite" self.



6 hangs with the Atlants elite....... That's got to be similar to eating with a sock on your tongue.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 6 hangs with the Atlants elite....... That's got to be similar to eating with a sock on your tongue.....



i hang with the wife. shes a member of that group. im just a outsider redneck with an education that tags along. I would rather be at the river drinkin cold beer and fishing; and i do that alot these days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm already sporting my new Bama Avatar... Although I plan on having a few different Bama Avatars over the next few weeks..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i hang with the wife. shes a member of that group. im just a outsider redneck with an education that tags along. I would rather be at the river drinkin cold beer and fishing; and i do that alot these days.



Poor Mrs. 6.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor Mrs. 6.



Look out, you going to get a double drop kick.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> Look out, you going to get a double drop kick.



 That hip replacement has really limited his drop kicking abilities.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. you will be wearing a bama avatar just like spotandstalk and nickel back



...



SpotandStalk said:


> I picked Bama.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out post 14 with yo "elite" self.



he has me in it and I have only posted twice in this thread....the little mistreated thug is trying to bully me 

Russ is not going anywhere....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bama Wins.

Roll Tide!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 10, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Based on the lack of those willing to join the bet, I will agree with your demands. If Clemson wins, a Bama sucks avy will suffice.



Deal. In fact a win/win for a Gator fan.

Sorry for the delayed response. My IPad went south and wouldn't let me sign in to GON. Gotta new Air2 and I'm up and running again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

So, who's all in? 

I've had my Alabama Avatar on for a week already!

Snook, you are doing a lousy job at this!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, who's all in?
> 
> I've had my Alabama Avatar on for a week already!
> 
> Snook, you are doing a lousy job at this!



Ok, looks like we have

Bama- Mathew6, Mguthrie, Spot and stalk,Bullgator, Douglasb, and marlin 444

Clempson- madsnooker, Browning Slayer, and Brownceluse

Posted in thread but lacked manhood skills- elfii, riprap, nickelback, and Gold Ranger

Posted in thread, but no idea what he said as he may have flip flopped? will make fine politician!!!- hooked on quack

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Tigers


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok, looks like we have
> 
> Bama- Mathew6, Mguthrie, Spot and stalk,Bullgator, Douglasb, and marlin 444
> 
> ...


yep. spot and stalk is going with clemson. I just got a pm; Quack is going to go with clemscum


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, who's all in?
> 
> I've had my Alabama Avatar on for a week already!
> 
> Snook, you are doing a lousy job at this!



that is very hurtful thing to say Slayer.



But I would expect no less


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that is very hurtful thing to say Slayer.
> 
> 
> 
> But I would expect no less



Someone has to get on that Yankee transplant!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

not to late for NICKEL BACK and ELFIIIIIIIII to get in on this awesome yankee deal.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm man enough for it...
> 
> I'll take Bama and however many points Vegas is giving at kickoff.
> 
> Good enough for you?


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



Bet ya wish you would have responded, now, don't ya?


----------

